# Jäger Anzeigefehler



## Daragon79 (9. April 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

beim Jäger liegen scheinbar noch aktuell folgende Probleme vor:

Tierherrschaft:
Belastbarkeitsausbildung wird nicht mitberechnet

Treffsicherheit:
Tödliche Schüsse wird nicht mitberechnet
Distanzwaffen-Spezialisierung wird nicht bei Fernkampf-->Schaden einberechnet
Gewandheit der Schlange wird nicht bei Fernkampf-->Schaden einberechnet


----------

